# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ???

## kely28

Εν συντομία θα πω κάποια πράγματα, τα οποία μάλλον έχω αναφέρει ήδη σε άλλα ποστ μου, αλλά από κάπου πρέπει να το πιάσω για να φτάσω στο σήμερα!
Το Πάσχα τα πέρασα σούπερ, στο υπέροχο νησί μου με την οικογένεια μου και τους φίλους μου! Ολά καλά και όλα ωραία... Επιστρέφοντας στην Αθήνα, δεν ξέρω τι μου συνέβει, όχι πάντως κάτι συγκεκριμένο, και πέφτω σε κατάθλιψη. Πάω σε ψυχίατρο, μου λέει στο τσακ πρόλαβες, ίσα που έχεις αγγίξει βαριά κατάθλιψη. Μου δίνει αγωγή, τις πρώτες μέρες εγώ χάλια με πονοκεφάλους, ζαλάδες και όλα τα συμπαραμαρτούντα, κάνω υπομονή. Έρχεται και η δεύτερη εβδομάδα, οι παρενέργειες όλες μου έφυγαν, η διάθεσή μου όμως παραμένει χάλια. Νιώθω μία άρνηση να κάνω οτιδήποτε, ακόμη και να σηκώσω το τηλέφωνο. Με την δουλειά αντιμετωπίζω μεγάλο πρόβλημα, δεν ήθελα καθόλου να πηγαίνω, παρόλα αυτά πήγαινα. Σήμερα συγκεκριμένα είπα πως είμαι άρρωστη και για την ώρα την σκαπούλαρα. Η δουλειά μου δε μου πολυαρέσει, μάλλον θα πρέπει να αλλάξω, δε με ευχαριστεί. Έχω και μια σχέση που δε δείχνει να τραβάει, οπότε και με αυτήν θα πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίσω.
Αντιλαμβάνομαι πως είναι πολύ λίγος ο καιρός που παίρνω φάρμακα και ενδεχομένως να μην έχουν δράσει ακόμη, αλλά το θέμα μου είναι πόσα και τί πρέπει κανείς να περιμένει από τα φάρμακα;;; Δεν πιστέυω πως θα ηρεμήσω αν δεν αλλάξουν όλα αυτά γύρω μου, που μπορεί την αποκλειστική αιτία για την κατάθλιψή μου να μην αποτέλεσαν, ωστόσο έπαιξαν κι αυτά τον ρόλο τους και μάλιστα σε μεγάλο βαθμό.

Να διευκρινίσω πως πριν από το Πάσχα τα συναισθήματά μου ήταν τα εξής: η δουλειά μου δε μου πολυάρεσε, ωστόσο την έκανα μάλλον με μια σχετική αδιαφορία κι έλεγα πως προσεχώς θα το κοιτάξω. Την σχέση μου την είχα βάλει κι αυτήν στα ''προσεχώς προς αντιμετώπιση'' και ας πούμε πως όλα ήταν εντάξει. Όρεξη να βγώ, να κάνω πράγματα, να ασχοληθώ με εμένα και το σπίτι μου είχα. 

Α! Επίσης δεν έχω μιλήσει σε κανέναν για αυτό που περνάω! Μήπως πρέπει να αρχίσω;;; Νιώθω να μην αντέχω άλλο να το περνάω μόνη μου...

----------


## Θεοφανία

Εγώ θα ξεκινήσω απ το τέλος. Κάνεις πολύ άσχημα κατά τη γνώμη μου που δεν μοιράζεσαι αυτό που περνάς. Είναι βαρύ το φορτίο και να είσαι σίγουρη ότι αν το εμπιστευτείς στην οικογένεια και τους φίλους σου θα ελαφρύνει κατά πολύ.
Κοίτα μόνο πόσο καλό σου κάνει που το μοιράζεσαι εδώ, με άγνωστους, και θα καταλάβεις τι εννοώ.
Δεν μπορώ να σου πω για τα φάρμακα, αλλά απ όσο έχω διαβάσει, θέλουν κάποιο χρόνο για να δράσουν. Μου φαίνεται πολύ αισιόδοξο που σκεφτεσαι να αλλάξεις δουλειά και αν πραγματικά το αντέχεις στη φάση που βρίσκεσαι, κάντο. Άλλωστε έχουμε ξαναμιλήσει γι΄αυτό και νομίζω πως το ίδιο σου είχα πει και τότε.
Όσο για τη σχέση σου δεν μπορώ να εκφέρω άποψη, απ τη στιγμή που δεν έχεις αναφερθεί εκεί.

----------


## kely28

δεν ξέρω τί πρέπει να περιμένω από τα φάρμακα... να περιμενω οτι θα επιστρέψω στην κατάσταση προ του Πάσχα;;; να περιμένω ότι απλά δε θα τα βλεπω όλα τόσο μαύρα και θα έχω περισσότερη όρεξη;;; 2η εβδομάδα και άρχισα πάλι να κλαίω με το που ξύπνησα... είχε μέρες πολλές να μου συμβεί...

----------


## deleted-member141015

Πόσα και τι να περιμένει κανείς από τα φάρμακα; Απλά να συνοδεύουν, να ενισχύουν την όποια θεραπεία, να ανακουφίζουν από τα συμπτώματα (κάτι για το οποίο όντως απαιτείται αρκετό χρονικό διάστημα και ο αρμόδιος να σε ενημερώσει είναι ο γιατρός σου). Η \'θεραπεία\' όμως βρε Κέλυ στην περίπτωσή σου, πώς να γίνει αφού ούτε καν μιλάς; 

Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που τα φάρμακα όντως \'θεράπευσαν\' μια κατάσταση, αλλά πιθανώς το φάρμακο ήταν και το μόνο που έλειπε. Όπως υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις που δεν απαιτήθηκαν φάρμακα, αλλά η αλλαγή στη διάθεση επήλθε με διερεύνηση του εαυτού (τρόπου σκέψης, σχέσεων κλπ) και αλλαγές στη ζωή. 

Εσύ ήδη εντοπίζεις κάποια πράγματα που δεν σε ικανοποιούν στη ζωή σου. Επίσης ήδη εντοπίζεις δυσκολία στην επικοινωνία/επαφή με τους ανθρώπους που έχεις γύρω σου. Αν νιώθεις ότι δεν μπορείς να αντεπεξέλθεις μόνη σου ζήτα υποστήριξη από ψυχολόγο, αν και ένα καλό βήμα είναι όντως να ξεκινήσεις να μιλάς με κάποιους δικούς σου ανθρωπους.

----------


## Sofia

kely28,

την επομενη φορά που θα δεις τον γιατρο σου,θεσε τον προβληματισμο σου γιατι ειναι καλο να γνωριζεις κ τί περιμενει κ ο ιδιος να δει.

καταλαβαινω τα οσα γράφεις, το κλεισιμο που νιωθεις κ ολα οσα περιγράφεις. είναι γνωριμα σ εμενα.ειναι πολυ θετικο οτι βλεπεις μονη σου την αναγκη να ανοιχτεις, να αλλαξεις. Εγω θα σου λεγα, να το κανεις αλλα με προσοχη. Δλδ σε ανθρωπους που εμπιστεύεσαι....που αισθανεσαι οτι επικοινωνεις...Ειναι ωραιο να αισθανεσαι οτι καποιος μπορει κ θελει να σ ακουσει. Κ απο προσωπικη εμπειρια ξερω πως κ εγω αυτο ηθελα τοτε...κ πανω σ αυτο θα σου πω ποσο σημαντικο ειναι να το κανεις. Μπορεις παντα να αναζητησεις κ βοηθεια στην επικοινωνια κ στην εκφραση σου, απο ψυχοθεραπευτη.

----------


## kely28

να ρωτήσω το εξής: για ποιόν λόγο να μιλήσω στους γύρω μου; πιστεύετε δηλαδή πως αυτό από μόνο του θα με κάνει να νιώσω καλύτερα; εγώ όντως θέλω να μιλήσω σε κάποιους γύρω μου, αλλά ο λόγος που σκέφτομαι να το κάνω είναι για να δικαιολογήσω την περίεργη συμπεριφορά μου, να πάψω να προσποιούμαι που με κουράζει και να μην έχουν απαιτήσεις απο εμένα αυτόν τον καιρό. Δε νομίζω πως θα έχω κανένα όφελος άλλο. Στην οικογένειά μου δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μιλήσω, μόνο σε φίλους και ίσως έμεσα στα αφεντικά μου γιατί υπάρχει και μία σχετική φιλία... άντε και στον φίλο μου. Ποιός απο αυτούς θα με βοηθήσει;;; δε νομίζω πως μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει κάποιος που δεν έχει ιδέα τι είναι αυτό που περνάς... εδώ εγώ και η οικογένεια μου δεν μπορούσαμε να βοηθήσουμε τη μητέρα μου ως μανιοκαταθλιπτική... μόνο που την τρέχαμε σε γιατρούς και ελέγχαμε να παίρνει τα φάρμακά της, μέχρι εκεί. Εγώ δόξα τω Θεό αυτά μπορώ να τα κάνω και μόνη μου, δε χρειάζομαι κάποιον να με τρέξει. τί άλλη βοήθεια μπορεί να μου προσφέρει κανείς;;; Θεωρώ πως σε αυτές τις ασθένειες κανείς δεν μπορεί να σε κάνει να νιώσεις καλύτερα, είσαι μόνος... εξάλλου δε θέλω νταντεμα, να φύγω από αυτή τη δυστυχία θέλω και αυτό μόνο εγώ μπορώ να το κάνω...

----------


## kely28

τον γιατρό μου ευτυχώς θα τον δω σήμερα, μετά απο 2 εβδομάδες που άρχισα την θεραπεία, έχω σκοπό να του τα πω, μου έχουν φανεί αιώνες οι 15 μέρες...

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by kely28_
> Θεωρώ πως σε αυτές τις ασθένειες κανείς δεν μπορεί να σε κάνει να νιώσεις καλύτερα, είσαι μόνος... εξάλλου δε θέλω νταντεμα, να φύγω από αυτή τη δυστυχία θέλω και αυτό μόνο εγώ μπορώ να το κάνω...


Κely, το αν θα μιλησεις ή οχι εξαρταται απο το αν θες κ εχεις αναγκη να το κανεις. Το να μιλησεις σε ανθρωπους που θα επιλεξεις δεν ειναι αυτο που απο μονο του θα σε βγαλει απο την κατασταση στην οποια βρίσκεσαι, ειναι ομως αυτο που θα σου αφαιρεσει ενδεχομενως λιγο απο το΄βάρος που κουβαλας κ θα σε φερει (ενδεχομενως) πιο κοντα σε αυτους.νομιζω πώς ειναι χρησιμο να χεις στο νου πως δεν μπορεις να ξερεις κ πως θα το παρουν οι άλλοι. Το αν θα σε καταλαβει ή θα σου σταθει ή θα σε βοηθησει καποιος δεν εξαρταται απο το αν εχει περασει κ αυτος τα ιδια.Υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που ξέχασαν εύκολα κ πορευτηκαν έτσι, υπάρχουν άλλοι που δεν νοσησαν ποτε κ ομως μπορουν να σου σταθουν. 

Βοηθαει αυτος που εχει τη διαθεση να σταθει διπλα σου, να σ ακουσει, να ναι εκει, να σου μιλησει ενδεχομενως για πως σε βλεπει, να μην σε κατακρινει, να πατε μια βολτα, να σου χαμογελάσει....κι ολο αυτο δεν ειναι νταντεμα,ειναι ενδιαφερον.

Οσο δεν μιλας, ο άλλος δεν ειναι μαντης να ξερει τι εχεις. Οποτε μονο υποθεσεις μπορει να κανει.Κι αν τον κρατας σε αποσταση, ερχεστε σε αποσταση. Αλλωστε εσυ αν ησουν απ την απεναντι πλευρα τα ιδια δεν θα κανες?

Απο τη δυστυχια μονη σου θα βγεις έτσι κ αλλιως, αλλα πώς θα γινει να σαι ολομοναχη σ ολη αυτη τη διαδρομη?

----------


## kely28

αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι οτι ίσως τα φάρμακα να μη με βοηθήσουν καθόλου τελικά, ίσως και να μην τα χρειάζομαι. Αυτό που ίσως χρειάζομαι είναι να ρυθμίσω όλα όσα με κάνουν να νιώθω δυστυχισμένη. Όσα φάρμακα και να πάρω, αν δεν ρυθμίσω αυτά που νιώθω να με πιέζουν πως θα δω άσπρη μέρα;;;

Η αλήθεια είναι οτι τους έχω βγάλει όλους από την ζωή μου... ανθρώπους με τους οποίους μιλούσα καθημερινά, τώρα δε σηκώνω το τηλέφωνο... δεν έχω όμως όρεξη, καθόλου και για τίποτα...

----------


## Sofia

Κελυ καταλαβαινω...υπηρχε περιοδος που εκανα ακριβως αυτο. Τα φαρμακα μπορει να σε βοηθήσουν να κανεις αυτο ακριβως: δλδ να σε βοηθησουν να καθαρισει το μυαλο σου ΩΣΤΕ να ρυθμισεις αυτα που νιωθεις πως σε κανουν να δυστυχεις.

Αν εχεις αμφιβολιες για την βοηθεια που σου παρασχουν αυτα απευθυνσου σε εναν αλλο ψυχιατρο,να παρεις μια δεύτερη γνωμη.Κ σκεψου τη διερεύνηση πιθανοτητας να ακολουθησεις ψυχοθεραπεια.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by kely28_
> να ρωτήσω το εξής: για ποιόν λόγο να μιλήσω στους γύρω μου; πιστεύετε δηλαδή πως αυτό από μόνο του θα με κάνει να νιώσω καλύτερα; εγώ όντως θέλω να μιλήσω σε κάποιους γύρω μου, αλλά ο λόγος που σκέφτομαι να το κάνω είναι για να δικαιολογήσω την περίεργη συμπεριφορά μου, να πάψω να προσποιούμαι που με κουράζει και να μην έχουν απαιτήσεις απο εμένα αυτόν τον καιρό. Δε νομίζω πως θα έχω κανένα όφελος άλλο. Στην οικογένειά μου δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μιλήσω, μόνο σε φίλους και ίσως έμεσα στα αφεντικά μου γιατί υπάρχει και μία σχετική φιλία... άντε και στον φίλο μου. Ποιός απο αυτούς θα με βοηθήσει;;; δε νομίζω πως μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει κάποιος που δεν έχει ιδέα τι είναι αυτό που περνάς... εδώ εγώ και η οικογένεια μου δεν μπορούσαμε να βοηθήσουμε τη μητέρα μου ως μανιοκαταθλιπτική... μόνο που την τρέχαμε σε γιατρούς και ελέγχαμε να παίρνει τα φάρμακά της, μέχρι εκεί. Εγώ δόξα τω Θεό αυτά μπορώ να τα κάνω και μόνη μου, δε χρειάζομαι κάποιον να με τρέξει. τί άλλη βοήθεια μπορεί να μου προσφέρει κανείς;;; Θεωρώ πως σε αυτές τις ασθένειες κανείς δεν μπορεί να σε κάνει να νιώσεις καλύτερα, είσαι μόνος... εξάλλου δε θέλω νταντεμα, να φύγω από αυτή τη δυστυχία θέλω και αυτό μόνο εγώ μπορώ να το κάνω...



Kέλυ....το να το πεις στους άλλους, έχει να κάνει με τη σχέση που έχεις μαζί τους. Aν πιστεύεις ότι δεν είναι τόσο κοντά σου και δεν θα σε καταλάβουν, τότε σίγουρα δεν έχει νόημα. 
Aπ την άλλη, πιστεύω πως, ναι, πρέπει όλοι να ξέρουν πως είσαι σε δύκολη φάση, όχι τόσο για να μην έχουν τεράστιες απαιτήσεις από σένα αλλά για να \"βλέπεις\" μέσα από αυτούς και τις αλλαγές σου.

----------


## Φοίβη

> _Originally posted by kely28_
> Να διευκρινίσω πως πριν από το Πάσχα τα συναισθήματά μου ήταν τα εξής: η δουλειά μου δε μου πολυάρεσε, ωστόσο την έκανα μάλλον με μια σχετική αδιαφορία κι έλεγα πως προσεχώς θα το κοιτάξω. Την σχέση μου την είχα βάλει κι αυτήν στα \'\'προσεχώς προς αντιμετώπιση\'\' και ας πούμε πως όλα ήταν εντάξει.


Είχες φτιάξει μια λίστα, δηλαδή, με όλα τα \"προσεχώς προς αντιμετώπιση\" και την είχες κρύψει στο ψηλότερο ράφι του δωματίου σου να μην την βλέπεις. Κι ήρθε η κατάθλιψη, σαν αέρας δυνατός, και φύσηξε το χαρτί αυτό απο το ράφι κατευθείαν στο πρόσωπό σου.



> _Originally posted by kely28_
> Θεωρώ πως σε αυτές τις ασθένειες κανείς δεν μπορεί να σε κάνει να νιώσεις καλύτερα, είσαι μόνος... εξάλλου δε θέλω νταντεμα, να φύγω από αυτή τη δυστυχία θέλω και αυτό μόνο εγώ μπορώ να το κάνω...


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου Κέλυ μου. Μόνο εσύ μπορείς να το κάνεις. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει πως μπορείς να το κάνεις τελείως μόνη σου. Ίσως και να μπορείς, εσύ το ξέρεις αυτό, ίσως όμως και να χρειάζεσαι παρέα, συνοδοιπόρους, αν θες.

----------


## kely28

Δεν ξέρω, τί να πω... είμαι χειρότερα απο τις προηγούμενες μέρες σήμερα... είναι φυσιολογικό; είναι μέσα στα πλαίσια; όλη μέρα ξάπλα στο κρεβάτι και ύπνο.. τί ύπνο δηλαδή... συνέχεια τραντάζομαι... σε κάποιους φίλους είπα πως δεν έιμαι καλά χωρίς να διευκρινήσω τί έχω.. θέλω να φύγω από εδώ, να πάω στο εξοχικό μου που έχει απόλυτη ηρεμία και να μην πάρω μαζί μου ούτε κινητό και να επιστρέψω όποτε μου έρθει... και κανείς να μη με αναζητήσει... και να μην πρέπει να πω σε κανέναν τίποτα... αυτό νιώθω να θέλω μόνο... περίμένω να περάσει η ώρα να πάω στον γιατρό να δώ τι θα μου πει...

----------


## Φοίβη

Τι ρωτάς Κέλυ μου?Άν είναι φυσιολογικό ποιό πράγμα?Να θέλεις να μείνεις μόνη σου σε ένα μέρος με απόλυτη ηρεμία, μακριά απο όλους τους ανθρώπους, μακριά απο την αναζήτησή τους, απο τις απαιτήσεις τους, ίσως?

----------


## kely28

δεν είναι ε;;;

----------


## Θεοφανία

Eγώ νομίζω ότι αυτό που ψάχνεις να βρεις είναι ο εαυτός σου. Aυτό που ήσουν και πολεμάς τώρα να ξανά-αποκτήσεις. Aν το να φύγεις και να μείνεις μόνη σου, πιστεύεις ότι θα σου κάνει καλό, κάντο.
Γι\' αυτό σου έλεγα πριν, ότι είναι καλό να μάθουν οι άλλοι τι σε βασανίζει. Σε μια δύσκολη περίπτωση όπως αυτή, λες δεν αντέχω, παίρνεις μια άδεια και πας στο εξοχικό...

----------


## mstrouf

Πήγες στον γιατρό τελικά;
Το τράνταγμα στο ύπνο αλλά κ ξύπνια το έχω κ εγώ, είναι απο τα φάρμακα, ούτε εγώ το πάθαινα πριν. Efexor δεν παίρνεις; 2η βδομάδα αλλά κοιμάσαι ή υποτίθεται οτι κοιμάσαι με το μυαλό να δουλευει συνέχεια; Κ εμένα ρε γμτ με τα φάρμακα όσο πέρναγε ο καιρός μου έβγαινα πολλά συναισθήματα κ αισθανόμουν χειρότερα. Λίγες στιγμές ήμουν καλύτερα, συνήθως όμως πιο χάλια κ απο χάλια. Δεν πας κ σε αλλον ψυχ;;

----------


## Φοίβη

> _Originally posted by kely28_
> δεν είναι ε;;;


Γιατί να μην είναι?

----------


## kely28

σήμερα μίλησα με έναν φίλο μου (που είναι και συγγενής των αφεντικών μου), με ρώτησε τί τρέχει, είπα πως αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα υγείας (δεν διευκρίνησα), μου είπε μην τους κρεμάς, είναι πιεσμένοι (τα αφεντικά μου) κλπ κλπ κλπ... τού είπα κι εγώ πως με το ζόρι πηγαίνω τον τελευταίο καιρό, επειδή ακριβώς είμαστε και φίλοι, πως άμα ήταν άλλοι θα είχα παραιτηθεί κλπ κλπ κλπ...

τί άδεια να ζητήσω;;; πιέζονται και αυτοί το καταλαβαίνω, αλλά εγώ είμαι ένα βήμα παρακάτω από την απλή πίεση... 

Θεοφανία μου κοντεύω να ξεχάσω πως ήταν ο παλιός εαυτός μου κι αυτό με φοβίζει... είναι σαν να ξυπνάς ένα πρωί και να είσαι μία άλλη, μία που δεν αναγνωρίζεις...

----------


## kely28

> _Originally posted by mmaria_
> Πήγες στον γιατρό τελικά;
> Το τράνταγμα στο ύπνο αλλά κ ξύπνια το έχω κ εγώ, είναι απο τα φάρμακα, ούτε εγώ το πάθαινα πριν. Efexor δεν παίρνεις; 2η βδομάδα αλλά κοιμάσαι ή υποτίθεται οτι κοιμάσαι με το μυαλό να δουλευει συνέχεια; Κ εμένα ρε γμτ με τα φάρμακα όσο πέρναγε ο καιρός μου έβγαινα πολλά συναισθήματα κ αισθανόμουν χειρότερα. Λίγες στιγμές ήμουν καλύτερα, συνήθως όμως πιο χάλια κ απο χάλια. Δεν πας κ σε αλλον ψυχ;;



εφεξόρ παίρνω ναι, κοιμάμαι τώρα κάπως, αυτό με το μυαλό να δουλεύει το είχα την πρώτη εβδομάδα, απλά τρανταγματα έχω κι εγώ όταν ξαπλώνω, είτε κοιμάμαι είτε όχι.

Δε θέλω να αλλάξω ακόμη γιατρό, είναι ο 2ος που επισκεφθομαι, είναι νωρίς θεωρώ... άμα περάσει κανας μήνας ακόμη και δεν τότε ίσως το σκεφτώ για αλλαγή.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Mπορεί οι εργοδότες σου να πιέζονται και να νιώθεις τύψεις γιατί είναι φίλοι σου, αλλά υπάρχει πιο σημαντικό πράγμα στον κόσμο από την υγεία μας?
Mην αφήνεσαι να παρασυρθείς προς τα κάτω και γω θα σου έλεγα όπως και το μαράκι να δεις και έναν άλλο γιατρό κάποια στιγμή. Mπορεί αυτά τα φάρμακα να μην είναι για την περίπτωση σου.
Πες το στο γιατρό σου σήμερα, επέμενε στο ότι είσαι χειρότερα...

----------


## mstrouf

σίγουρα kely28 πρέπει να κάνεις υπομονή ένα μήνα για να δείς αν έχει αποτελέσματα το φάρμακο. Νομίζω κ όλα αυτά που αισθάνεσαι είναι συναισθήματα που σου προκαλεί η θεραπεία κ πάλι υπομονή πρέπει να κάνεις. Κάποιος μου έγραψε σε ένα ποστ, πως θα αντιμετωπίσεις το πρόβλημά σου, αν δεν το δείς πρώτα;
Σκέψου πόσο σωστό είναι;
Μας φταίνε όλα που είμαστε έτσι, αλλά στην ουσία δεν μπορούμε να ξεκαθαρίσουμε τι μας φταίει για να είμαστε έτσι.

----------


## kely28

Θα του το πω, στις 7 έχω ραντεβού. Όλα έχω σκοπό να του τα πω... ουφ! Με ενοχλεί κι αυτή η ζέστη... δεν αντέχεται!!! Και είναι ακόμη Μάης μήνας!!! Απόψε ίσως μιλήσω στον φίλο μου... το σκέφτομαι...

----------


## Sofia

kely οτι κ αν αποφασισεις τελικα να κανεις καλη δύναμη...κ περιμενουμε να μας πεις νεα,ε :Smile:  ?

----------


## kely28

καλά, εννοείτε ότι θα σας τα πω!!! Είστε οι διαδικτυακές μου φίλες και συμπαραστάτες!!! Σας ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## kely28

Λοιπόν, στον γιατρό πήγα, του είπα όλα όσα είχα να του πω και η απάντησή του ήταν ότι είμαι καλύτερα!!! Μου είπε πως όταν πρωτοπήγα εκεί ήμουν πολύ χειρότερα, αλλά μάλλον το έχω ξεχάσει... Η αλήθεια είναι πως όλα τα σωματικά που είχα πριν αρχίσω τα φάρμακα μου έχουν φύγει (ταχυκαρδίες, ζαλάδες, αίσθηση πνιγμου, επαναλαμβανόμενες κινήσεις). Όσο για την διάθεσή μου, που είναι ακόμη στα τάρταρα, μου είπε να κάνω λίγο ακόμη υπομονή, μου έδωσε άλλο ένα χαπάκι (ρεμερον των 45-1 κάθε βράδυ) και σε άλλες 2 εβδομάδες που θα με δει θα είμαι πολύ καλύτερα! Άλλη επιλογή δεν έχω εδώ που τα λέμε, ας κλέισω τουλάχιστον 1 μήνα θεραπεία και μετά βλέπουμε. Επίσης μου είπε πως κακώς δεν το έχω πεί σε κανέναν και να μιλήσω. 

Και το προσπάθησα! Απόψε στο αγόρι μου! Με το που μπαίνει μέσα στο σπίτι βλέπει τα bespar πάνω στο τραπέζι (τα είχα ξεχάσει). Τί είναι αυτά μου λέει;;; Να μη σε νοιάζει, απαντάω εγω. Περίεργε! Ε, μετά από ώρα κάθομαι και του λέω κάποια πράγματα, με αφορμή την δουλειά και τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζω. Δεν του είπα τί έχω, απλά ότι κάτι έχω, πάω σε γιατρό, παίρνω φάρμακα κλπ κλπ. Μου είπε πως όποτε νιώσω έτοιμη να του πω παραπάνω, να του τα πώ, να μην στεναχωριέμαι και γενικότερα με ντάντευε.

Σκοπεύω να του τα πω όλα, μάλλον το Σαββατοκύριακο κάποια στιγμή. Και ό,τι γίνει έγινε! Πως νιώθω;;; Δεν ξέρω... στην αγκαλιά του ήμουν και έκλαιγα διαρκώς... δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν κατάλαβε ότι είναι ψυχολογικό το πρόβλημα μου, αλλά υποθέτω πως θα ψάξει να δει τί είναι τα bespar...


A! Ρώτησα τον γιατρό \'\'γιατρέ, τί να περιμένω από την θεραπεία μου;\'\' και μου απάντησε πως θα έρθει η μέρα που θα έχω όρεξη να κάνω όλα όσα έκανα και πριν, θα νιώθω μια χαρά, θα έχω όρεξη να βγώ, να κάνω δουλειές, να ψωνίσω και γενικότερα θα απολαμβάνω όλα όσα και πριν, αυτό να περιμένω... Α-Μ-Η-Ν του είπα και εγώ!!!

----------


## Θεοφανία

Κέλυ, δε νιώθεις καλύτερα έστω και με τους κόκους άμμου που πέταξες απ το βουνό που πλακώνει το στήθος σου?

----------


## Sofia

Kέλυ...εμενα οι εξελιξεις μου φαινονται πολύ ευχάριστες...εκανες μια αρχη να μιλησεις στο αγορι σου....ο γιατρος σου σε βρήκε καλύτερα...τα ψυχοσωματικά σου υποχωρουν....δε νομιζεις οτι για αρχή ειναι πολύ καλα? :Smile:

----------


## Sofia

α! κ κάτι ακομα...μηπως συγχέεις τη φροντιδα με το νταντεμα?

----------


## kely28

εντάξει, αυτό εννοώ όταν λέω ντάντεμα... φροντίδα-καλοπιάσιμο. Από χθες βράδυ έχει γίνει πολύ πιο τρυφερός μαζί μου, με παίρνει κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι τηλέφωνο και προσπαθεί να με κάνει να γελάω...

Θεοφανία, νιώθω απείρως καλύτερα... έστω και με τους κόκους όπως λες... σκοπεύω σήμερα να μιλήσω στη νύφη, από το τηλέφωνο μιας και είναι μακριά, αλλά είναι η μόνη που νιώθω 100% έτοιμη να της μιλήσω και να τα πω όλα. Έχει και αυτή μια μητέρα με σχιζοφρένεια, ξέρει για την μητέρα μου, θα καταλάβει και για εμένα... άσε που και ο αδερφός μου δείχνει να έχει σημάδια κατάθλιψης, απλά δεν πρόκειται να το παραδεχτεί και να πάει σε γιατρό. 

Ο γιατρός χθες με ρώτησε αν έχω σκεφτεί από τί το έπαθα... με ρώτησε αν θεωρώ την κληρονομικότητα υπαίτια.

Όταν εγώ του απάντησα ότι πιστεύω πως ίσως να έχει παίξει ένα μικρό ρόλο, αλλά δεν την θεωρώ καθεαυτή υπάιτια, πιστέυω πως εξωτερικοί παράγοντες έχουν παίξει ρόλο μεγαλύτερο, η απάντηση του ήταν αποστομωτική...

Είναι κληρονομικό! Σε συνδυασμό φυσικά με τους εξωτερικούς παράγοντες, αλλά στη ζωή μου δεν αντιμετώπισα άσχημες καταστάσεις που να δικαιολογούν μια κατάθλιψη... αυτό που αποκαλείς εσύ ευαισθησία και που την έχεις από μικρή είναι η κληρονομικότητα.. έτσι μου είπε! Μεγάλο ποσοστό διπολικών, βγαίνει στα παιδιά τους μονοπολική...

----------


## Φοίβη

Είναι ωραία να βγαίνεις απο την κρυψώνα σου και να μοιράζεσαι με τους άλλους, ε?Και μάλιστα να έχεις και τόσο υποστηρικτική ανταπόκριση...Χαίρομαι πολύ για σένα!
Η απάντηση του γιατρού σε ανακούφισε κάπως ή είναι η ιδέα μου?

----------


## kely28

Ποιά απάντηση από όλες; ότι είμαι καλύτερα; ότι είναι κληρονομικό; το ότι με βρήκε καλύτερα με ανακούφισε, μου πρόσθεσε και το ρεμερον, για να κυλήσει λίγο πιο γρήγορα το πράγμα και για να αρχίσουμε μετά την μείωση, να έχουμε και επιλογές ως προς το τί θα κόψουμε, ανάλογα με το πως πάω. Όσο για την κληρονομικότητα δε με πολυένοιαξε... όταν περνάς κατάθλιψη δε σε νοιάζει αν την κληρονόμησες ή αν την απέκτησες στο δρόμο... ίσως το ότι δεν έχω άσχημα βιώματα να την καθιστά και πιο έυκολα αντιμετωπίσιμη, οπότε κατα αυτήν την έννοια ίσως είναι λιγάκι ανακουφιστικό... σήμερα πάντως ξύπνησα καλύτερα και καθάρισα το γραφείο μου μετά από 1 μήνα σχεδόν! Βέβαια κάπου στο ενδιάμεσο με έπιασαν και τα κλάματα, αλλά σε σχέση με χθες όντως νιώθω πολύ καλύτερα. Και μάλλον οφείλεται σε μεγάλο βαθμό στο ότι μίλησα, έστω και λίγο...

----------


## Θεοφανία

Xαίρομαι πραγματικά για σένα και σου εύχομαι κάποτε να θυμάσαι όλη αυτή την ιστορία σαν ένα κακό εφιάλτη.

Nα θυμάσαι πως στις δύσκολες στιγμές κάτι μας μένει και αυτό είναι οι άνθρωποι που θα σταθούν δίπλα σου.

Δώσε τους όμως το δικαίωμα να το κάνουν.....

----------


## Φοίβη

> _Originally posted by kely28_
> σήμερα πάντως ξύπνησα καλύτερα και καθάρισα το γραφείο μου μετά από 1 μήνα σχεδόν! Βέβαια κάπου στο ενδιάμεσο με έπιασαν και τα κλάματα, αλλά σε σχέση με χθες όντως νιώθω πολύ καλύτερα. Και μάλλον οφείλεται σε μεγάλο βαθμό στο ότι μίλησα, έστω και λίγο...


Αυτό είναι όντως πολύ μεγάλη πρόοδος και καλυτέρευση. Και πραγματικά χαίρομαι που κατάφερες και μίλησες, μιας που αυτό τελικά σου έκανε το μεγαλύτερο καλό, όπως λες.

----------


## kely28

Μακάρι, τί να πω... έχω την αίσθηση ότι εδώ και ένα μήνα δε ζω... τακτοποιώ σήμερα κάποια πράγματα μου (καλλυντικά, ρούχα, κοσμήματα, παπούτσια κλπ) και συνειδητοποιώ πόσο καιρό έχω να τα χρησιμοποιήσω... και αναρωτιέμαι... τον τελευταίο μήνα ζω ή βρίσκομαι αλλού;;; νιώθω πως έχω ανοίξει το κουτί με τα παιδικά μου παιχνίδια και λέω \'\'αχ ναι, είχα και αυτό κάποτε και έπαιζα μαζί του κάθε μέρα\'\'

----------


## Φοίβη

Παιδικά παιχνίδια, ε? Τόσο μακρινά σου φαίνονται όλα αυτά που μυρίζουν ζωή? Θα πρέπει να ήταν ένας ατέλειωτος μήνας αυτός για σένα.
Τώρα όμως τουλάχιστον το άνοιξες το κουτί, έτσι? Αγγίζεις πάλι τα παιχνίδια σου.Τη ζωή.

----------


## kely28

ατελείωτος... το έλεγα και χθες στον γιατρό μου... με ρωτάει: να κλείσουμε ραντεβού σε 2 εβδομάδες ή πιο μετά; σε 2 εβδομάδες του απαντάω εγω! οι προηγούμενες 2 εβδομάδες μου φάνηκαν αιώνες!!! 

Θα δείξει πως θα πάει Φοίβη μου... είμαι αισιόδοξη... δηλαδή, αν δεν είμαι εγώ, ποιός θα πρέπει να είναι σκέφτομαι ώρες-ώρες... ευτυχώς μέσα στην όποια κατάφλιψή μου μπορώ που και που και τα βάζω κάτω με την λογική και λέω: αν εγώ, που με το που κατάλαβα ότι δεν πάω καλά ψυχολογικά, επισκέφθηκα αμέσως γιατρό, άρχισα την θεραπεία, δεν μου συνέβει στη ζωή μου κάτι φοβερά δυσάρεστο, δεν έχω ψυχώσεις, ψυχαναγκαστικά και όλα αυτά τα πιο advanced, αν εγώ δεν γίνω καλά, αλίμονο σε όλους τους ψυχικά ασθενείς! Θεωρώ πως είμαι αρκετά light περίπτωση για τα ψυχιατρικά δεδομένα, δηλαδή έχω ακόμη την λογική να το σκέφτομαι αυτό... παρόλο που ώρες-ώρες φοβάμαι πως θα τρελαθώ, ώρες-ώρες δουλεύει και η λογική...

----------


## Φοίβη

Και σήμερα τουλάχιστον φαίνεσαι να είσαι πιο κοντά στη λογική σου. Αναγνωρίζεις και οτι το κατάλαβες γρήγορα και οτι έδρασες αμέσως και οτι η περίπτωσή σου είναι light. Ο φόβος οτι τρελαίνεσαι σήμερα μοιάζει να είναι μακρινός.
Τα σύννεφα στο μυαλό σου αραίωσαν πολύ, σήμερα, και μοιάζει να έχει βγει ο ήλιος!Σου εύχομαι να κρατήσει όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο αυτή η λιακάδα.Να έρθει καλοκαίρι  :Wink:

----------


## joana

Κέλυ το πρώτο που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να μιλήσεις στους δικούς σου ανθρώπους, στην οικογένειά σου!Χρεάζεσαι συμπαράσταση και κατανόηση, το βασικότερο!
Και να ξέρεις οτι για να λύσεις ένα πρόβλημα πρέπει να το θες εσύ να το δουλέψεις στο μυαλό σου!Κάνε την προσπάθειά σου, βγες μια βόλτα,δες φίλους,μπορεί να έχεις στο μυαλό σου οτι δε θα είναι και τοσο καλά και δεν έχεις όρεξη να το κάνεις αλλά θα δεις οτι δε θα είναι και τοσο άσχημα όσο νομιζεις!


Η ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΠΗΓΑΖΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΑΣ!!!

----------


## kely28

το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ενώ ξέρουμε τί πρέπει να κάνουμε, όταν είμαστε σε κατάθλιψη δεν μπορούμε να το κάνουμε!!! Προσωπικά εγώ μόλις σήμερα κατάφερα να πείσω τον εαυτό μου να βγεί έξω για να κάνει κάποιες δουλειές που ήταν απαραίτητες να γίνουν. Και με τα χίλια ζόρια! Πριν από 20 μέρες αυτό ήταν αδιανόητο να γίνει, δεν μπορούμε να επιβληθούμε στον εαυτό μας και εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα. Περπατώντας στον δρόμο δίψασα, σταμάτησα σε ένα περίπτερο να πάρω κάτι και το μάτι μου πέφτει πάνω στο αγαπημένο μου περιοδικό... και παθαίνω σοκ! Λέω: Αχ, ναι, υπάρχει και αυτό, υπήρχε στη ζωή μου και μάλιστα έτρεχα κάποτε να το πάρω, ήξερα κάθε πότε έβγαινε... Φοβερό... νιώθω λες και είχα αμνησία και τώρα αρχίζω και θυμάμαι σιγά-σιγά. Εδώ και 1 μήνα ήμουν στο απόλυτο τίποτα, καμία όρεξη για τίποτα, δεν σκεφτόμουν τίποτα, δεν ένιωθα τίποτα, δεν ήθελα τίποτα... και για να είμαι ειλικρινής και τώρα στο τίποτα είμαι ακόμη, απλά έχω τη δύναμη να επιβάλλω κάποια πράγματα στον εαυτό μου... και σιγά-σιγά θα έρθουν ένα-ένα..

----------


## joana

Η αρχή όπως ξέρεις είναι το ήμιση του παντώς, και εσύ έχεις κάνει την αρχή αφού σκέφτεσαι αισιόδοξα!
Όλο λέμε \"έλα μωρέ στο μυαλό είναι όλα\"...το μυαλό μας όμως παίζει τόσο περίεργα παιχνίδια, έχεις δίκio, δεν είναι εύκολο να του επιβλήθείς!
Αυτή όμως όμως είναι η μαγεία της ζωής...όταν προσπαθείς και φτάνεις στην κορυφή!
keep trying!!!

----------

